# how to sew on hats?



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

was wondering how to go about sewing a patch on a winter beanie style hat with a sewing machine. how do i separate the front from the back so i don't sew through both?


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

Sew through both-no different that direct emboirdery


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

i'm sorry. i meant sew through both sides of hat (as if you were wearing it) front side/front of head and back side/back of head /neck.


----------



## scarface1899 (Aug 7, 2008)

I am not sure what you mean, try to explain a bit better.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

scarface1899 said:


> I am not sure what you mean, try to explain a bit better.


i'm new at the whole sewing machine thing so bear with me please. i ordered some coats and winter hats as a giveaway to my best client at their christmas party. i also ordered custom patches of their logo so that i can apply to the apparrel.

the coats are easy enough for me to figure out; the patch is going on left chest. the coats open up at the zipper and it seems easy enough to be sewn with my machine.

the hats don't open up like a coat. if i laid the winter hat flat on the machine to sew the patch on, the needle and thread will go through the front and back of the hat, correct? leaving the hat useless until i cut it open. 

i'm thinking that i just have to kinda manipulate the hat by opening it and foldin it/bending it (not the right words i guess cuz it's a knit hat) while i sew the patch on. but in doing that the hat stretches out in a weird way and would think that that would affect the way the final application of the patch looks on the hat.

i was wondering if there is something that you put inside the hat that protects the other side of it (so you could sew it flat) or is it a setting on the machine like a needle depth? kinda swimmin in circles here. thanks.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

i think i understand now. i'm thinking i slip the beanie over the sewing arm and use a 'free-quilting' sewing foot to allow movement both horiz and vert to sew this patch on.


----------



## scarface1899 (Aug 7, 2008)

ok now it is clear 

you are doing it on a sewing machine and not an embroiderymachine.

when you use clothes pins to hold the back to a certain point then you don't have to fold it in a strange way.

hope this works and otherwise put the back end under the sewing machine foot, this way you have not the flexibility but at least you can sew in an open space from the hat.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

never thought of clothes pins..........ingenious! thanks!


----------

